# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  جلالة الملكة.. أولى المجندات..

## معاذ ملحم

تبهرك جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله بمبادراتها الخلاقة، وحضورها المتألق في كل المحافل المحلية والعربية والدولية.

ولعل مبادرة أهل الهمة التي أطلقتها جلالة الملكة قبل أشهر، واختتمت فعالياتها قبل ايام بحضور جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وجلالة الملكة رانيا.. دليل أكيد على أهمية المبادرة والارتقاء بها فكراً وروحا وثباتاً وعزيمة ومضاء وفضاء نقياً للعمل التطوعي ونهج حياة..

لقد عملت الملكة رانيا على اطلاق مبادرة أهل الهمة، لأنها تؤمن بأن في الوطن كثيرين يعملون بصمت ويضيئون الطرقات من اجل غيرهم ولا يريدون شهرة ولا ثناء...

وما يقوم به صاحبا الجلالة من جولات تفقدية هنا وهناك في البوادي والقرى والارياف والمدن والمخيمات يعكس هذا الارتباط الملكي بابناء الشعب والتعرف على احوالهم اينما كانوا وحيثما حلوا وارتحلوا.. ويؤكد هذا الترابط القوي بين القائد وشعبه.. والحرص الدائم على توفير كل سبل الراحة له في كل الأوقات والأزمات..
وأمانة المسؤولية كما تؤكد الملكة رانيا العبدالله ''امانة تناقلها قاطنو أرضنا الطيبة جيلا بعد جيل.. نحتوها في صخور البترا.. رفعوها ساريات على قمم الجبال.. ربطوها على سنام ابل البادية.. حملوها شرارا في عيونهم.. على أكتافهم وعقال رؤوسهم''.

أهل الهمة إنجاز ملكي.. ونقطة مضيئة في تاريخ اردننا الحديث.. وجاء بعثها في مناسبة عزيزة على كل الاردنيين هي عيد الجلوس الملكي.. عيد الاعتزاز والفخر والانطلاق الى ذرى المجد بهمة الهاشميين كابراً عن كابر.. وكما قالت صاحبة الجلالة ''أطلقنا أهل الهمة لنجدد الفخر بانفسنا. ولكي نؤكد لك يا صاحب الجلالة، في العيد العاشر لجلوسك على العرش، ان قلوب الاردنيين غيورة على الاردن وعلى أهله. أنت اليوم لا تقف على منصة، بل ترتكز على اكتاف صلبة وهامات مرفوعة ستظل ترفعك عاليا كي تستشرف مستقبل الاردن، ولتظل قريبا من ضوء القمر، ينير لك الليالي التي تسهرها لايجاد وسيلة لتحقيق هذا واصلاح ذاك''.

مباركة مبادراتك يا صاحبة الجلالة.. ومباركة انجازاتكم ايها المتطوعون البارعون المبدعون يا اهل الهمة.. فالوطن يفخر بكم ويسعد بانجازاتكم المشرقة..
وكم هي كلماتك تبعث في النفس التجديد والامل والمحبة وانت تقولين ''سيدي.. لقد جيشت قادة، وأهل العزم وأهل الهمة كلهم الأردن..

قادة يقومون بدورهم بتمكين الآخرين، أعطيتنا الإرادة والقوة والدافع لنطمح، لنحلم بعيدا، لنتعلم أكثر، لنصبح الأفضل، نساء ورجالا على حد سواء، وأنا رانيا العبدالله اولى المجندات''.
يا صاحبة الجلالة.. يا أولى المجندات.. نفخر بك ونسعد.. ونعتز ونبارك لك نجاح مبادرتك الأجمل.. لتمضي مع مبادرات سيد البلاد جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين أعز الله ملكه من أجل رفعة الوطن وشعبه نحو مزيد من الإنجاز والنجاح والتقدم.

----------

